# Lfs



## micstarz

Maybe, when I say my LFS it should be Local Fish Street, because here in Hong Kong we have four strrets in a + shape, all full of aquarium livestock and supplies. PICS:


















Here, many of the stores that offer smaller fishes display their wares in reay to go travel bags pumped upm with pure oxeygen.









Some of the stores have more high-quality fish and plants









Closeup









Choose your own guppy!









If you look carefully into one of the bags, a black ghost knife has a frayed fin.









Choosing fish


----------



## DUSTIN323

That's very interesting pics. Thanks for showing


----------



## fishfreaks

Wow, theres another way of doing things :-D Do they leave the fish in there like that all the time? You would think that's stressful for them


----------



## fishboy

wow. that's amazing that the fish even survive under thoose conditions


----------



## Fish Friend

Hmmmm, no so happy with that, i dont like the way the fish are 'pinned' in those bags for quite a long period of time, bringing them home is bad enough....


----------



## Jonno

very intresting, but its horrible how they keep that and what do they do with the fish that don't sell, leave them there?

- Jonno


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Thats wierd.


----------



## Georgia Peach

now that was very interesting! I hope they dont keep the fish bagged like that until the sell. Looks like an awesome selection though!


----------



## micstarz

Most of the fish come and go so fast that they are sold almost immediately after bagged- but once there was an arowana and it was there for three whole days- very stressfull yea. It is horrible for the more larger fish especially ( of course for all other fish too)
There have been times often enough when I see maybe a a large cichlid (oscar, jack dempsey) in a bag the size of your head filled with dirty water.

Apart from that the keepers dont know their stock- I once asked a man for some three spot gouramis(sam deem lai lai in cantonese) and he gave me some fire dwarf gouramies (hong sick lai lai) instead.
I asked them about breeding bettas once and they said the female lays on a stone and
the male fertilises them. Thats why I often choke with disbeleiving there.


----------



## igorstshirts.com

That's insane! The fish look pretty good though, from the pics provided.


----------



## flamingo

That's awesome you have so much fish to choose from but WTF!?!

There's like 5 blood parrots in one little bag and about 20 platies in one....


----------



## micstarz

yea omg stress big time, thats why although the fish are extreamely cheap (so cheap that if I told you, some of you will go mad with longing) but about 8% dont survive bagging/ being in the shops, 5% die of stress, and 25% die in their transport bags to their new homes or in the new home. Also 10% perish of easily transmitted deseases or poor water conditions in the bag. I've once seen a 1/5 foot arowana dumped in a carton on the street.


----------



## micstarz

yea omg stress big time, thats why although the fish are extreamely cheap (so cheap that if I told you, some of you will go mad with longing) but about 8% dont survive bagging/ being in the shops, 5% die of stress, and 25% die in their transport bags to their new homes or in the new home. Also 10% perish of easily transmitted deseases or poor water conditions in the bag. I've once seen a 1/5 foot arowana dumped in a carton on the street. :!: 

Also once I was stupid and bought around 30 black skirt tetras for $3 USD (i converted that already) but then I did not check thourougly for desease etc. and while walking home I took a look at the bag and some had ick and some had a bit of tail rot so I took the bag back to them and asked them for a better bag of 'em and they said WHAT BETTER PACK ARE YOU SAYING MY FISH HAVE A PROBLEM? :argue: 

And I said yea if you look this is ick and this is tail rot and they didnt beleive me so I went crossed the street to a betta store shaking my head and so busy critisizing them in my mind that I nearly got run over by a truck.


:fish:


----------



## micstarz

most of the shopkeepers dont know what a desease is.


----------



## Fish Friend

lol ^^ it doesnt look to nice though....where does the carbon dioxide go ??


----------



## micstarz

dunno, stays there I guess. It's pumped up with pure oxygen and stupidly with tap water. It lasts for 3days but stock usually moves through the market so fast it doesnt start to smell, etc. But the handling they recieve is like.... real bad. The stuff is cheap but no refunds, no garantee. The dealers throw bags of fish at each other and then throw money at each other. and the dealers prod the bags as if they were objects. as bad as walmart maybe, but the sad thing is every place in hong knog is like this and i am left with no choice.


----------



## Lexus

Naw walmart isnt that bad... poor fish in bags uh


----------



## micstarz

lol exactly!


----------



## Cichlid Man

There should be some laws or something. But I guess that's never going to happen. The chinese response to animals always strikes me as cruel. The trouble is most people in China all feel the same way about livestock, I think that the chinese will be stuck to that way of life for a long time.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Also, I bet over 90% of fish bought in China end up dieng in the first week. Not because of their phycal condition but because people simply don't know how to look after them. They probably leave them to die on the windowsil in a stinking vase. If the shop owners don't even know what a disease is, then this is diffinate. they just don't have any education, or even worse, no common sense.
If anyone buys a fish in my shop, I always make sure that the customer leaves my shop knowing exactly how to care for them. If the customer doen't willingly take my advice on board, I simply don't sell the fish to them. I make enough money on consolidations anyway, so i couldn'y really care less if the customers unhappy that they can't take home an angelfish to keep in a bowl.


----------



## micstarz

yes boo hiss for stupid chinese cultures! (only the stupid ones)

a sad thing is china is so overun with illegal acts that it would never be possible to make a law. CM, about 76 percent die in idiot hands.

People in china can, and most probably will, put a juvenile oscar (about 1") in a 10gal and when it outgrows the tank, they will butchr the fish.

I hope fish poop and mulm get dumped on them!!!!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man

micstarz said:


> CM, about 76 percent die in idiot hands.


What? How do you know that?


----------



## micstarz

guessing, lol. but that is quite sure. 63% of asian animals die in asia because of humans I read somewhere


----------



## Fishnoob78

Wow, thats crazy.

There has to be people that question the conditions of fish kept like that over there. I can't see how most people would find that ok.

It's still 100 times better than the fate of cats and dogs in those countries.


----------



## micstarz

i totally agree!


----------



## mousey

so where do all those fish in the oriental markets come from in the first place? do people breed them in the backyard?
Does everyone like to keep fish as pets? if yes are they kept in tanks or in vases??
Are they eating them?

mousey


----------



## micstarz

some eat them.
they breed em in fish farms
sorta everyone


----------



## micstarz

go here:

http://cyberfair.fixip.net/shop_market002.htm

and then here:

http://www.wcities.com/en/record/,35966/86/record.html


----------



## mousey

Very interesting. I often wonder when people breed and raise the fish to maturity if they aren't upset that stupid people buy them and then let them die for various reasons.
I am upset today as i gave 4 of my guppies to my neighbor. They have a 30 gal tank for their kids ( 6,5, 3 years.) In it they have gravel and slate and some plants i gave them last year. The other fish i gave them died because they don't do water changes regularly and then forgot to put in the water conditioner when they did do the change.
I still have the brothers and sisters of the fish i gave them last year.
Currently they have 1 angel fish, 2 zebra, 1 white sucker, and a bright pink fish(???) I have not seen them but the kids told me. and my 4 guppies.
I believe they have the wrong fish -- the angel-- in the tank as our water is very hard here.
Still i needed to get rid of some fish as i am severely overstocked with guppies.the lfs is no place to take them
mousey


----------



## micstarz

sorry to hear about you having to be frustrated about your neighbors.

well breeding facilities breed them and then dont care who they sell the fish to.

I think you should sell some of your guppies to other fishforums members maybe?


----------

